# How many puppies???



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful family! It's hard to tell but I'm counting 13.

Congratulations!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I say 13 too. 
Congratulations!! 
What is this litter theme?


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow I see 13 also congratulations. You will have your hands.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats .... Love their color. Proud mommy there.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Somehow I missed that Abby was already expecting. She looks so happy with her pups. I thought I counted 12 but see others say 13. Looking again I'd say at least 11 but can't really tell. Abby's looking well for having just delivered all those pups.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I counted 13 but I am not sure about the one it could be 2 heads so 14. That is a big litter tons of puppy fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I saw it on FB so it would be cheating....but congrats on a huge, healthy litter!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Omg...i think I counted 14! That is a whole lotta puppies! Congrats! Beautiful redheads! 

Ok, just saw the FB after guessing... Now I know!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I cheated, I looked on Facebook. Congratulations! You are going to have your hands full!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Counted 12 maybe 13! Congrats! How is mama doing?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I already know, too, but I just get another chance to say Congrats from me and their older half-sister! I love the photo of Abby with her babies - she looks so happy and proud!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, it's THIRTEEN - 7 boys and 6 girls. And everyone is doing well this morning. Abby was huge and kind of miserable toward the end. Now she's nursing this crew. Phew. I'm keeping a close eye on the smaller ones so they get their share.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Abby and her babies are so beautiful!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats! Magic was out training at our place last week. I was very impressed with his great nature and his outstanding marks! They will be wonderful puppies!


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

Wow. They are beautiful and she looks like a proud momma.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> Congrats! Magic was out training at our place last week. I was very impressed with his great nature and his outstanding marks! They will be wonderful puppies!


I went to see Magic work last summer and really liked him. He has such a nice disposition and is a good looking boy too. I like the mix of conformation and working bloodlines. But wasn't quite expecting 13!! It's the biggest litter I've ever had - Abby and I will be busy!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Well, I'm happy to see someone else has big litters! When I used to breed Goldens, I had 2 litters of 12, and one litter of 14!

Congratulations!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> I went to see Magic work last summer and really liked him. He has such a nice disposition and is a good looking boy too. I like the mix of conformation and working bloodlines. But wasn't quite expecting 13!! It's the biggest litter I've ever had - Abby and I will be busy!


Yes, I have already entered a test breeding with him!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The puppies went to the vet this morning for checkups and to get dew claws removed. The vet said they all look good! Here is a little pile of 3 day old nappers taken today.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, they are so cute.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

That's a Pile O'Puppies!! Naptime for the crew who are now 10 days old.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How could I have missed this, congratulations, what a beautiful litter!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Me too,what a gorgeous puppy pile! Good job Miss Abby!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Beautiful litter - congratulations!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh wow! Just seeing this thread. That's a LOT of puppies. When I saw momma lying there still pregnant I thought, "how can she walk around like that?"
Congrats on the huge litter. 
Wow, just imagine when they are 8 wks old and all running in different directions. Whew. You're gonna have your hands full. Hehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Now mom is big again -- with lots of milk for the babies. Abby is doing such a great job. It's going to be crazy around here in a few weeks.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!! That is one cute pile 'o puppies. Abby looks happy and I'll bet Breezy is enjoying all the puppies too!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm always fond of the puppies that like to sleep on top of the others!  What a great looking crew!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

*Laura* said:


> ....I'll bet Breezy is enjoying all the puppies too!!


The puppies are two weeks old today, eyes open and "toddling" - starting to stand and walk. Wow they grow fast! And yes indeed, The Babysitter is back! Breezy's very favorite thing is hanging out with the puppies. I had to put an x-pen around the box or she would be in there constantly.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Cute, cute, cute!
Jealous, jealous, jealous!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they are sooooo adorable. Almost as cute as Abby's last litter


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would like 6 please.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

More baby pics! At 16 days old it's still mostly eat, sleep, eat. Mom Abby is doing such a great job feeding this crew!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

In love with them! Absolutely love their color! Love the pic with the big girls with the pups!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a perfect Baker's dozen! And Miss Breeze enjoying the pups again, I am in love with that girl!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So cute! I love the picture of Breeze and Abby with the pups. Looks like they couldn't be happier.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful, big litter and how sweet that Abby has a babysitter to help with the babies


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are all just so perfect. So healthy and happy looking.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Goodness--I missed this thread too! They are adorable!!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

They pups are gorgeous!!!! 

Can I ask a silly question? Do most breeders remove just the back dew claws or both front and back?


----------



## teddyweb (May 30, 2014)

wow 13! They are such a beautiful colour


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

GoldenMum said:


> What a perfect Baker's dozen! And Miss Breeze enjoying the pups again, I am in love with that girl!


 Love the term "Baker's Dozen" - I hadn't thought of that. Someone did mention "Lucky 13". 



Bosn'sMom said:


> They pups are gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Can I ask a silly question? Do most breeders remove just the back dew claws or both front and back?


Some breeds have dew claws on both front and rear paws but Goldens just have them in front. They don't absolutely have to be removed but have been traditionally on retrievers because they get caught on things in the field and ripped off. It's a much easier procedure to have them removed when the pups are a few days old than when the dogs is fully grown.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

BREEZY, ABBY and the puppies are all BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon's litter was 11 puppies and he was # 7.
I thought that was a lot but a Baker's Dozen WOW !!!
Beautiful puppies.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

You have some beautiful puppies and dogs. Love the color makes me want a red. Congratulations glad everyone is healthy and happy.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The goofing around started today!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That is adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Insane. So ridiculously cute.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are so cute! I have puppy fever bad now


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

O. MY. GOSH! They are so cute!


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness. Hahaha. There are adorable!!!! I have 3 dogs and a cat atm or else I'd drive to wherever you are and steal one of those precious babies! 


My husband would kill me though.... I saw a newfie puppy for sale the other day and threatened to get it and he said if I did I would have to sleep on the love-seat (which would barely be big enough for the dog...) with it every night till it died.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So adorable, great video.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

tooo tooo cute!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Somehow I missed this thread  Congratulations !!

Faelan and Towhee nudged me to give a call out 'Howdy kin, welcome to the world'. Faelan is proud of his new nieces and nephews


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Puppy perfection!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> Faelan is proud of his new nieces and nephews


 I didn't know that Faelan and Magic were littermates! Small world. Magic is such a nice boy. I'm excited to see the puppy personalities start coming through.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If the pups are like Magic and his littermates, they should be everything you want from a golden & more  Beautiful and equally at home doing field, obedience, agility and perfect companions with a built in on/off switch !! You should be having a wonderful time starting - oh anytime now


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> If the pups are like Magic and his littermates, they should be everything you want from a golden & more  Beautiful and equally at home doing field, obedience, agility and perfect companions with a built in on/off switch !! You should be having a wonderful time starting - oh anytime now


Like an insane time starting -- 13 puppies--?!!? Thank goodness I'm a teacher and have the summer off now. It's going to be interesting... but I really like the pups already.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh SO sweet


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Can you say CUTE? And a great home for one of the pups: dad- a hunter, mom- at home so lots of attention for pup, kids- super nice. It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Can you say CUTE? And a great home for one of the pups: dad- a hunter, mom- at home so lots of attention for pup, kids- super nice. It's a match made in heaven.


That sweet little girl looks like she's thinking, "jackpot."


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> That sweet little girl looks like she's thinking, "jackpot."


 That's funny because I don't usually do litter themes. But the "Lucky 13" reference prompted Hotel4dogs to suggest a gambling theme. "Jackpot" would totally fit in with that!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a cute little girl right at the start of a golden journey, I wish I had one at that age!


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Congrats! I say 13.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The pups are three weeks old today and celebrated by having their first "solid food" - puppy chow mush with goat's milk. They dove right in - and made a huge mess. But Abby, Breeze and Sofie cleaned up the box and the pups. Then, tummies full - naptime.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sweet! You're lucky to have such a good clean up team.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are so cute!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There must be a Friday the 13th in there somewhere...call name Friday. 

They are lovely!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> So sweet! You're lucky to have such a good clean up team.


Goldens are such great cleaner-uppers - any food dropped or spilled is GONE. I remember a golden I had years ago laying under my son's high chair. The floor was totally clean there after meals.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ha! I love your clean-up crew. They look very happy to be helping!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Two days after making a big mess with their first meal, this crew totally has it down. Talk about quick learners! They have also moved to a bigger space and started using a potty area. Go Lucky 13 Go! ... but in the potty box please, not in the sleeping area.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Puppy pile from today - 3 weeks + 3 days old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so beautiful!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

They look like they're all thriving but that one in the center of the pile looks like he's getting more than his fair share of the food.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> They look like they're all thriving but that one in the center of the pile looks like he's getting more than his fair share of the food.


That's the Big Boy. He was over one pound when he was born and still the largest by far. He LOVES to eat! He looks like a little football player with a big head and big neck. Very mellow and loves to cuddle.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They're all so cute!! Growing so fast.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Puppy pile from today - 3 weeks + 3 days old.


They are SOOOOOO dangerously cute! I want one!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you mark the puppies to know which is which? What a gorgeous bunch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> Did you mark the puppies to know which is which?


Yes, they're marked with fabric paint. I Photoshop out the blobs of color. I'm an art teacher after all - things have to look good!


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

God bless my Brooklyn was one of twelve 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Yes, they're marked with fabric paint. I Photoshop out the blobs of color. I'm an art teacher after all - things have to look good!


I always wondered about that!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a lot of colors to come up with. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I cannot have another puppy. I cannot have another puppy. I cannot have another puppy....But oh how the photos make me want one!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> I cannot have another puppy. I cannot have another puppy. I cannot have another puppy....But oh how the photos make me want one!


We should start a support group.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

That is one beautiful puppy pile  They have such gorgeous colour


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Time flies and the "Lucky 13" have really grown. They are now 4-1/2 weeks old and busy playing with their toys (when their big sisters don't steal them all :doh and with each other. Only 3+ more weeks until they head off to their new homes.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are simply adorable! I love their coloring!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stunning puppies, also love their colouring!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, have they grown! Major cuteness overload, they are gorgeous. I miss my red boy so much!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pups, they are all so adorable. 

I know they're a lot of work, but they must be so much fun at the same time.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They are gorgeous! Makes me want another!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those pictures remind me of last summer! Waiting... waiting... waiting.. They are SO cute and beautiful.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The "Lucky 13", five weeks old today, had a very, very busy weekend: out of town buyers visiting, neighbors stopping by, not to mention the famous annual "Playdate With Puppies". I donate that event to the fundraising auction at the school where I teach each year and it's a hot item. Photos attached: at the "playdate" which was also the pups first time outdoors -- and afterward: zonked! I'm a little zonked too after this weekend...


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

nice......... I like to order one puppy please. Very CUTE!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It must have been so fun for those kids!! Not to mention the puppies!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The pups are five +1/2 weeks old and busy, busy, busy...
(click link for the *VIDEO*...)
http://youtu.be/pjaNHepG3Oo


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh they are just so loveable and cute! Hubby and I were predicting the different personalities


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

OMG! I can't handle the cuteness. I'm coming to see the puppies. I have to play with those puppies. Just give me the address and I'll find you. Leaving tomorrow. Too cute!! Seriously I did an "Awww" out loud watching that. I guess I did an AOL?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> OMG! I can't handle the cuteness. I'm coming to see the puppies. I have to play with those puppies. Just give me the address and I'll find you. Leaving tomorrow.


Just a hop, skip and a jump... only about 24 hours of driving from Florida to Wisconsin and another 24 hours home again! Maybe I'd better just post more video sometime soon. And yes, we have some little personalities emerging here. Somehow I will get it all figured out and make the perfect matches of pups and buyers in the next two weeks.... with 13 pups.... no problem!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh that video is precious! They were so quiet and polite, are they always like that? If so, I'll take two please!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They are soooo cute!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Seriously those faces are killing me. How can you get anything done? I'd want to sit with them all day and night.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh they are just so adorable and I want one so bad..................

Loved the video, why is it the ones that are awake always seem to try and play with the ones that are asleep instead of playing with the others that are awake. 

I could sit and watch them for hours.......


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I love those two new photos, too. I look at the one with them hanging on the puppy box and think, that one standing up straightest looking to get out, that was Shala a year ago!  Let me OUT OUT OUT! And all those sleeping faces... I have SO many pictures of Shala sleeping in the first month she was home. They are too mushy and cute.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

They are so CUTE!!! Oh my gosh. I want to hug them all


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The pups moved to my indoor/ outdoor kennel space over the weekend. They love playing in the outdoor run. Six weeks + 2 days old now and mega-cute! Photos: fun with visitors, licking toes, just being cute and saying hi to big sister Sofie.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are precious! Are you exhausted yet? I think you need a couple more… :


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, I love those two new photos, too. I look at the one with them hanging on the puppy box and think, that one standing up straightest looking to get out, that was Shala a year ago!  Let me OUT OUT OUT! And all those sleeping faces... I have SO many pictures of Shala sleeping in the first month she was home. They are too mushy and cute.


Sure you don't want another?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I just cried when I saw this thread today - in a good way though. It's like getting in a time machine and seeing my girl 13 years ago. Just wow  I think I'd sign up for the full baker's dozen!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are so cute! Good think I have babies coming because these pictures have given me puppy fever


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful and so incredibly adorable.......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are so gorgeous!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> Are you exhausted yet?


 Mom Abby is so happy and content: YES, done with them! It's work for me, that's for sure. But I love when they move out to the kennel space and I can take my coffee to the outdoor run in the morning, let them out and hang out there and watch them play !


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Eowyn said:


> Sure you don't want another?


No. No, I'm NOT sure!!  Especially when I keep seeing these photos - especially the last one of Sofie (?) with the pup. Shala would love a little half-sibling. My brain says this is not the right time for a variety of reasons - space, cost, wanting to focus on and work with Shala - but my eyes and heart say GET ANOTHER PUPPY!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> No. No, I'm NOT sure!!  Especially when I keep seeing these photos - especially the last one of Sofie (?) with the pup. Shala would love a little half-sibling. My brain says this is not the right time for a variety of reasons - space, cost, wanting to focus on and work with Shala - but my eyes and heart say GET ANOTHER PUPPY!!!


I will save you from yourself: the litter is all sold! But there's always next summer....


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Those store bought puppy toys are fun... but what to this crew plays with the most are recyclables. Cottage cheese containers roll, make cool noises when they fall on the concrete and are easy to carry. Large plastic bottle caps and other plastic containers are fun too. The pups motto: reduce, reuse, recycle.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Smart puppies to practice the 3-Rs! 

Hannah's favorite day to walk is recycling day - the endless selection of cardboard, plastic soda and milk containers and during the summer - - nursery grade pots people toss after planting new flowers or shrubs. Those days our walks were VERY slow and we often left one neighbors recyclables in another neighbors bin


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Those store bought puppy toys are fun... but what to this crew plays with the most are recyclables. Cottage cheese containers roll, make cool noises when they fall on the concrete and are easy to carry. Large plastic bottle caps and other plastic containers are fun too. The pups motto: reduce, reuse, recycle.


They are so cute!  What do you have on the floor by the grass?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> What do you have on the floor by the grass?


 Some heavy duty plastic grate panels I got from a farm supply store. I put a few around the edges of the grassy area in the outdoor run where troublemakers tend to dig. It's great because it can be picked up, hosed off, moved around as needed or put away when not needed.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Come on in everybody! There's plenty of room! Big sister Sofie playing with the pups in the dog crate.


----------



## Hsjwmom (May 29, 2014)

Good grief, they are just too cute!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

fourlakes said:


> Come on in everybody! There's plenty of room! Big sister Sofie playing with the pups in the dog crate.



How adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, that is beyond cute!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hee hee - I can't help but imagine that if Shala were there, she'd be standing outside the crate going, "Don't _ever _go in. Don't let them fool you. It's a baaaaad place. Being out is best. Close to your person. Crates = baaaaad." 

Hopefully Sofie is being a far better influence than her silly sister would be!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Off to the vet for checkups and shots - four more in another crate in the back seat of the van = 13. It was a quiet and relaxing car ride (NOT!) The pups leave for their new homes this weekend.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I think they heard big sis Shala saying crate = BAD! They look like they want OUT! What an adorable handful you have there!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> I think they heard big sis Shala saying crate = BAD! They look like they want OUT! What an adorable handful you have there!


I just looked at that ADORABLE picture of the crates full of puppies and thought, Shala was one of the two standing up, probably screaming the loudest a year ago. "I'm DYYYYYYYING back here! Stop the car so I can DIIIIIIE." She was the one making it such a quiet and relaxing trip (not!) for poor Jane!

And yet - she is now the loveliest ball of love you could ever imagine. (Wow, loveliest looks like it's spelled wrong, yet that's what my spellcheck changed it to. Hmm) Anyway, Shala was definitely never a crate lover, but she learned to live with it. I hope all these lucky 13 do, too!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The "Lucky 13" puppies are heading out to their new homes this weekend. In fact they are already 12 as one girl left this afternoon - but still Lucky because they're all going to great homes. Here are some photos from this afternoon - taken after playtime so they were all sleepy and actually sitting still.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, I guess they do have to grow up and go away. But I bet your house will seem very empty for a while.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll take F6 please


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Argh! Why didn't I take another?? :doh::doh:


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Argh! Why didn't I take another?? :doh::doh:


Oh S. Hahahaha.

So many reasons why, and so many reasons why not!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

Those faces are just something else! Every time I see all these puppies I have to tell Lacie "no, you can't have a sister/brother until we're back stateside..."  It's a gorgeous bundle of puppies.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

They are so beautiful. There's such promise and joy in their eyes - even if they're sleepy


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, how cute  Somehow I missed this thread. Congratulations on beautiful healthy babies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It must be bittersweet for you to see them going to their families. 

They are just precious, it's going to be really quiet around your house.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are so beautiful, it must be sad to see them go, but wonderful for their new families!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> The pups are five +1/2 weeks old and busy, busy, busy...
> (click link for the *VIDEO*...)
> http://youtu.be/pjaNHepG3Oo


Sorry for not following along sooner. They're such cute little waggles! I especially liked it when the puppy rolling on his back got run over! LOL! Anyone from Northern Virginia getting one this time?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

MercyMom said:


> Anyone from Northern Virginia getting one this time?


No one heading to Virginia, sorry to say. They will mostly be scattered around the Midwest but Shala is going to have a red girlfriend in her neighborhood in Toronto!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

They're leaving already.. Time flew by so fast (much faster for all of us than for you I'm sure ). They are so cute. I'm going to miss seeing their little faces


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> No one heading to Virginia, sorry to say. They will mostly be scattered around the Midwest but Shala is going to have a red girlfriend in her neighborhood in Toronto!


I can't wait to meet her in person!! She's gone up to the cottage for two weeks - and then it's play date time!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are so cute!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I was going to stop this thread but I am getting way too many cute photos of the puppies from their new owners. Here is puppy Maggie napping with her Golden "big sister" Bliss at the family's cabin.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Ozzie is settling into his new home. He met the kitties, checked out the house and yard, but hasn't met the horses yet.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

As that (stupid) Britney Spears song went: "Oops, I did it again". One of the pups seems to be staying here with us. Here is Piper - with her mom Abby in one photo.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Precious Piper is perfect!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Piper is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I just want to snuggle and play with them all  (I'm sure you're sort of ready for a rest though )


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

This is too cute not to share.... the last girl pup to leave stayed with me an extra week so she could be a birthday surprise for a seven year old. The family had lost their beloved old Golden last spring. I'd say it was quite a surprise! The pup is now named Nala.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I got teary looking at those photos. That little girl will NEVER forget this day. What a lucky girl to get such a wonderful puppy to grow up with.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Awwww... Made me cry. 
I want a bday present like that!
So adorable. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, that's so sweet!


----------



## leadnickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Those are the absolute cutest puppies ever! 

Reminds me of Mogli, and you are in WI, so I could stick another Packers collar on one and we'd be rollin' 

On a serious note; how do you cope with giving puppies to people? I've thought about puppies someday (no time soon, and so many other logistics, that I don't know that I ever will) but I can not - for the life of me- figure out how I could give puppies away without bawling like a baby each time. How do the fur mommies cope also? I know my dogs have noticed when people have disappeared, so how does losing one's own puppy affect the momma?


----------



## GoldenGraham (Jul 16, 2014)

Those are some gorgeous puppies! We live just a few miles outside of Madison. I wish we would have started looking for a breeder a few months earlier.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

leadnickel said:


> On a serious note; how do you cope with giving puppies to people? I can not - for the life of me- figure out how I could give puppies away without bawling like a baby each time. How do the fur mommies cope also? I know my dogs have noticed when people have disappeared, so how does losing one's own puppy affect the momma?


I've never had a problem with the pups leaving. For one thing a litter is SO MUCH WORK to care for by 8 weeks! And their fur mom is pretty much done with them when she's done nursing by 6 weeks - but checks on them regularly ("Yup, they're ok... Now I'm gone again...") And the pups are so ready to go - wanting/ needing individual attention, to get out, explore, learn things, go places, do things. They practically leap into the arms of their new families - who are so happy to finally have them. It is also very satisfying to know they're going to such good homes, to have screened the buyers, done the temperament testing, made the best matches -- and then to hear back good things.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

GoldenGraham said:


> Those are some gorgeous puppies! We live just a few miles outside of Madison. I wish we would have started looking for a breeder a few months earlier.


Sorry I missed you! Good luck with your puppy hunt.


----------



## leadnickel (Jul 15, 2014)

fourlakes said:


> I've never had a problem with the pups leaving. For one thing a litter is SO MUCH WORK to care for by 8 weeks! And their fur mom is pretty much done with them when she's done nursing by 6 weeks - but checks on them regularly ("Yup, they're ok... Now I'm gone again...") And the pups are so ready to go - wanting/ needing individual attention, to get out, explore, learn things, go places, do things. They practically leap into the arms of their new families - who are so happy to finally have them. It is also very satisfying to know they're going to such good homes, to have screened the buyers, done the temperament testing, made the best matches -- and then to hear back good things.


That makes sense. Thanks for the insight


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Best birthday ever for that little girl. The puppies are beautiful


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Those pups are absolutely adorable. They are all.so cute but I could just eat those dark ones up. Love em.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> I was going to stop this thread but I am getting way too many cute photos of the puppies from their new owners. Here is puppy Maggie napping with her Golden "big sister" Bliss at the family's cabin.


Wow, are they ever red!!! That is my kind of color! If I ever get my own house again (I have been living with my elderly father), I am going to get another Golden to keep my Newf company!!! I will give you lots of advance notice and, God willing, you will still be breeding beautiful dogs like these. My Golden, Brit, was a Tigathoes dog from Connecticut and she was a wonderful, old fashioned, red color as well as a wonderful girl!

I _*love*_ all your puppies!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Loved the video, why is it the ones that are awake always seem to try and play with the ones that are asleep instead of playing with the others that are awake.


I just loved this statement!!! Isn't it always this way with dogs and children? You hit the nail on the head, *CAROLINA MOM*...and made me laugh out loud!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Nott said:


> Oh my goodness. Hahaha. There are adorable!!!! I have 3 dogs and a cat atm or else I'd drive to wherever you are and steal one of those precious babies!
> 
> 
> My husband would kill me though.... I saw a newfie puppy for sale the other day and threatened to get it and he said if I did I would have to sleep on the love-seat (which would barely be big enough for the dog...) with it every night till it died.


My Newf has been jumping onto the couch in a frenzy during thunderstorms. I will post a photo of him on the couch in his thread tonight. There would, indeed, be no room for you there!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Bwilson said:


> You have some beautiful puppies and dogs. Love the color *makes me want a red*. Congratulations glad everyone is healthy and happy.


Yes, *so *much!!!

NewfieMom


----------

